# BFP!



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies.

Just thought that I would let you know, that after my very strange pregnancy test last Thursday, Saturday and Sunday where they all turned were negative after 2 mins, but positive after 8 mins, DH insisted I test last night (last test in the house) and it went BFP immediately.

We then went to the 24 hour Tesco 20 miles away to get two more tests, how sad!!!

I have not stopped shaking yet, I feel really peculiar and am completely paranoid something awful is going to happen.  I have called the clinic and am waiting for a call back to find out my first scan date.

I almost feel guilty about posting this news as I know so many of you have been through far more than I have.

Good luck ladies, I hope you soon get the BFP's that you all so deserve and thank you so much for all the support you've given me.

Love to you all
Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev,

Huge congrats honey! What a lovely surprise.  Good luck for your pregnancy, enjoy every second.

LoL
xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev

I can't believe it hun....I am so pleased for you....I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.....


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Bev !

Congratulations, have a happy pregnancy   

Amanda x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow wee Bev, there must be something in the air this month.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am absolutely thrilled for you and DH, here's to a happy and healthy nine months.
Lots of love and best wishes
Emma xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow !!  

Great news  

Bet you're on cloud 9 !!  

Take care...
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh bev!!! Wow, i bet you're on cloud nine! truly,truly happy for you babe- enjoy every second! It is only natural to feel anxious- almost petrified that something will go wrong, but i'm sure you will be fine xxxx

Heres to a happy,healthy 9 months! 

Hayley x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bev,

Congratulations I'm so happy for you and DH.   


Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - top news Bev - so happy for you! 

no more   pills !!! 

you and dh must be over the moon!

fingers crossed for your first scan hon - and keep us updated about little bean!

S
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS BEV           you must be over the moon.
Wishing you all the best and keep us updated.
Much love
Gossips.xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

..and another big CONGRATS! Thats fantastic news Bev  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic News Bev !!!! wow!!!   

Congratulations!!  good luck for the next 9 months!

Any tips?

xxxxxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations Bev,
Wishing you healthy nine months and a blooming baby!   
Hope you don't mind me asking ...................................................
what was your dose and how many had you done on these crazy pills?


Love Candle


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel a bit of a fraud Candle, only on 50mg and only one month, although I did experience every side effect under the sun!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have sent a PM but feel i need to say  it again!

Cngratulations!!!!    

Bendybird.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats Bev, hope you have a lovely nine months


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats Bev that is fantastic news.

Clare


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

bendybird said:


> I have sent a PM but feel i need to say it again!
> 
> Cngratulations!!!!
> 
> Bendybird.xx


Thank you for your PM Bendy!


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow - congratulations Bev. Here's to a happy and healthy nine months ....    

Mollie xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just been advised that my first scan will be 7th February


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woohooooooooooooooooooooo

 FANTASTIC NEWS ANOTHER CLOMID 

xx


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats such lovely news! congratulations and all the best for the next 9 months! 

Louise xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Great news - this has really cheered me up - let us know how you get on at the scan


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh hun how wonderful, many conragts sweetie and heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

wow - many congrats!  I am so very pleased for you .  Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.
Love and luck,
Chris xxxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

what AWESOME news Bev!!    Congratulations and the Very Best Wishes for the next nine months    

Melissa


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats Bev!  Thats fantastic news it gives us all hope


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bev

What fantastic news, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

  or  on the way. 


Jennie
  x


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Bev,

I am so happy for you, thought when you said about the faint positive that it was very encouraging , gives the rest of us more hope too with ye olde clomid!, Hope you and your friend will have a great pregnancy together!!   Look forward to seeing your first scan! 

Luv Max


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Big fat congratts! good luck Jo xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

That's fantastic.... So good to hear about a BFP.    

Hope everything goes well for you.

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to you Bev,

That really is lovely news.

Have a happy and healthy 9 months,

Lou x x


----------

